# 20th October TUC march or anti-EDL?



## DrRingDing (Aug 7, 2012)

There's a bit of a clash on 20/10/12

London for the TUC march or Norwich for the anti EDL bollocks.

What do yer reckon?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you should go the anti-EDL march and everyone else to London.


----------



## krink (Aug 7, 2012)

norwich city at home to arsenal, go football mate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

realistically the EDL is dying on its arse anyway, with or without you present to slay them with a glance, whereas the TU battle is far from certain- swell the numbers there imo


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 7, 2012)

The EDL are disappearing into the shithole of history, not worth wasting much time on those small fry losers.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2012)

As above, unless Norwich is local to you in which case maybe you should be there, go to London imo.


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 8, 2012)

check out their latest 2 man flash demo, 1 to carry the trotters, 1 to photograph him. 
http://twitpic.com/agq66h
go to london mate!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah go on the TUC march, and help build for it in your area!

http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=28978


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think you should go the anti-EDL march and everyone else to London.


 Go to the EDL thing fellah...but norfuck-ing about when you get there....


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Go to the EDL thing fellah...but norfuck-ing about when you get there....


 
oh dear


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)

Fuck the tuc march and go to the anti-edl bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)

Not that it greatly matters to me as I won't be at either


----------



## HST (Aug 11, 2012)

London based fascists will undoubtedly turn up to make nasty faces at the TUC march. It is possible for the quick minded and fleet footed amongst us to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone got any more info

BREAKING: The TUC has denied claims that it handed police a list of 150 names of so-called "violent extremists" ahead of its October march

and

more


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2012)

So zero evidence whatsoever in that libcom thread.


----------



## cesare (Aug 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So zero evidence whatsoever in that libcom thread.



It doesn't look as though they think it's likely, does it.


----------



## krink (Aug 21, 2012)

two things suggest it is bullshit

1. how would tuc know/acquire these 150 names?
2. do the police not already know many names of 'violent extremists'?

besides, it'll be easy to spot the 'trouble makers' as they'll be in all-black gear with red n black flags and masks etc


*just for record (like anyone cares) I'm not going to either, waste of time and we got newcastle at home that day.


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2012)

TUC march? It's not on the website.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So zero evidence whatsoever in that libcom thread.


No libcommers would be on the list should it exist.


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2012)

TopCat said:


> No libcommers would be on the list should it exist.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2012)

cesare said:


>


Well you know what I mean, they are the _anti activists_.


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Well you know what I mean, they are the _anti activists_.



Some of them are, yeah. Bit like here though innit. Talking shop for the main part.


----------



## JHE (Aug 22, 2012)

If you sit around smoking cannabis with your anarchomates for long enough, you may come to the conclusion that your phone is bugged and 'the state' and its lackeys in the TUC not only know your name but also your inside leg measurement and are monitoring your every toke, the better to prevent you overturning the entire system of exploitation and oppression before you next have to nip out warily to get some munchies and some more rizlas.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2012)

JHE said:


> If you sit around smoking cannabis with your anarchomates for long enough, you may come to the conclusion that your phone is bugged and 'the state' and its lackeys in the TUC not only know your name but also your inside leg measurement and are monitoring your every toke, the better to prevent you overturning the entire system of exploitation and oppression before you next have to nip out warily to get some munchies and some more rizlas.


Most anarchists I know are quite po faced indeed about drug taking.


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 25, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Most anarchists I know are quite po faced indeed about drug taking.


too bloody right! drugs are like soccer! a deviation for perverts and the friendless!


----------



## treelover (Sep 14, 2012)

krink said:


> two things suggest it is bullshit
> 
> 1. how would tuc know/acquire these 150 names?
> 2. do the police not already know many names of 'violent extremists'?
> ...


 
I don't think it is a waste of time, just as the student protests gave the unions confidence to call the march 26th massive event, that is inspiring unions to be more confident about strikes, etc, though I am worried that the turnout will not be that big, not enough publicity, etc..


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

you sure on your timings there? I seem to recall the 26th was called very early in the year, *before* the students ran the met ragged for a day...


----------



## love detective (Sep 14, 2012)

it was called the month before the student protests


----------



## krink (Sep 16, 2012)

doesn't matter if you get two million on the march it won't change anything. in fact, when nothing comes of it, it could end up making people just give up like a certain other march. its the tuc posing and letting the people who believe in this stuff vent. besides, if the radgies smash up some banks they'll get all the press and at least that'll be interesting to watch on the news.


----------

